# Fish that can Live With A Gar



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Can you name some fish that can live with a gar. I would apperate it if you can include websites/tips on care. Also the fish has to arrive arround 7 to 12 inches so that the gar can eat it.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*A shark, but thats saltwater  just kidding. Gar are a very interesting fish to have and watch, however, youre gonna need a very large tank at some point. My best advice on getting first hand information on the keeping of this ancient fish is to Join NANFA, there are truely experts there on all the ancient native fishes such as birchir, gar, etc. Im personally into natives but the gar is one ive not tried to keep personally. You could also send a PM to * rrice , *here on AF, who is our resident Native fish expert, and im sure he would be glad to help you out with a boatload of info.*


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

other big fish of similar origins and are as aggressive as a gar. there are other members here who can be more specific, though


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Gar are lazy and aren't really aggressive and when they arn't eating just hand around plants and swim up at the top.


----------



## 92pulseRS (Sep 22, 2010)

i have a 7 inch mosaic gar, he minds his own business. I have a bunch of different fish in there with him including alot smaller fish a spotted puffer, convict, angel fish. he doesnt bother them at all. I feed him feeders also..


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Puffers, angels, and gars together? 

....thats just wrong.


----------



## 92pulseRS (Sep 22, 2010)

they never bother each other, I have a flowerhorn red devil oscar and shovel nose in there too. they all actually get along.. never had any mishaps


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Give it time and disaster will strike


----------



## 92pulseRS (Sep 22, 2010)

theres been time, like a solid year. no one bothers anyone. they r more interested in their food that I feed them.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

you can have almost anyfish thrive with a gar right up to the point that they get eaten lol


----------



## 92pulseRS (Sep 22, 2010)

keep in mind the angel and puffer also live with a flowerhorn, red devil, shovel nose cat, and a small mouth bass... the gar is the least id be worried about eatting one of them. if the horrible day ever happens when the puffer or angel are lunch for the gar ill admit u r right. but if it ever does happen, guaranteed its gonna be the shovel nose, the bass or the flowerhorn...


----------



## nikki2o11 (Aug 14, 2011)

susankat said:


> Give it time and disaster will strike


afraid to try myself but i doubt there will be any disasters because angel fish are actually very aggressive more so then a gar because the kill for fun unlike a gar who kills for food


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not once the gar outgrows the others. Also puffers need brackish water and shouldn't be kept in fresh that long. I have also had shovelnose eat 4 inch cichlids.


----------



## aileen (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 3 needle nose gars, a rope fish, biker eel, and a clown knife in 1 tank and they don't seem to bother each other


----------

